# Ceramic Necron Force [Picture Heavy]



## Senzafire (Apr 2, 2010)

So this is my first post, I have been lurking for a while now, just waiting until i had something to show. Recently starting playing again after a few years, started collecting necrons when they first came out but had to stop as my cat sat on them and destroyed a whole bunch, and i had no money to replace them.Anyway, started to collect necrons once again, picked up a battle-force and have finally gotten round to taking some photos of my current progress. Which isnt much in all honesty, most are just base coated white at the moment. 

Decided agaisnt going for the ususal metallic terminators and opted for a ceramic spacey kind of material with a coat of gloss to make them appear space like. Have one warrior finished at the moment, turned out okay i reckon, though for this one i didn't realise the paint went on so thick, and was still working out the shade i liked.I have put a coat of gloss varnish on it but it looks far too shiny for what i was going for. Also planning on replacing the bases with some of these [Link] Think they'll suit the pale theme. I hope.

I have also did some conversion work on their legs, just little things such as moving them fully on to the bases, altering the positions of legs/arms and in a couple ive added some battle damage. Not very brilliantly done like, but never done anything like this before. Not entirely sure how/if ill be able to replace the bases on these ones with the ice bases I have ordered, but we'll see.

A few pictures of all this:

Finished Warrior









Assembled Battleforce

















Modified Warriors

















































So, what do you all think? Im very new at all this hobby crafting stuff, so any tipsand tricks are welcome.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

I robot anyone :biggrin:. They look pretty awesome

Skar


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

I like the ceramic look on the Necrons. It's unique. I was thinking of getting some just to paint them out of boredom of working on nothing but Orks and Marines. I was going to do a classic silver grimed a little with a black wash then a once or twice over with a red wash to make them kind of a dark metallic red. Kind of a break from the classic "T-100" series Necrons you see all the time.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Great to see that someone else has been changing the leg positions on Necrons.

Are the black areas finished? It's just that its a bit odd looking to my eyes with the joints standing out more than the armour panel.

That aside nice to see some lighter non metallic crons,


----------



## The Warhound (Feb 13, 2010)

If only this place was like facebook and had a like button, because I would be pressing that button! :biggrin:

I am loving the ceramics, I've gone for a darkened bronze/gold tone and it seems to have gone well, but the ceramics, these pictures have inspired me to give them a go, nice work! k:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Most of the reposing is well executed and very characterful.

however, the Necron waving his gun over his head looks slightly out of character; I always imagine Necrons lacking in exuberance.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

He looks like he's going to kill something with his cleaver bit.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I also like the repositioning of the legs. I like the hunched necron and the guy whose head fell off. "Oh, my head's come off" "No worries, I'll just wip out this resurrection orb"


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I highly enjoy the myself, though as said before the black really stands out quite a lot. Personally I would have gone with a lighter color, but it still looks awesome.

And great job in repositioning them.


+rep


----------



## Senzafire (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, much appreciated. 

Some of those legs refused to be bent nice and neatly so had to glue legs back on after their hip joints snapped, lol.

Now you mention it the black does really stand out, not sure what to do about that though. Possibly some sort of green or maybe a grey to match the colour of the gun?

Been busy with college work this weekend, but ill get some more done with pictures of different colours.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Dead ringers for I robot. Bloody good look. They are vastly different to the norm and well done. There is immense potential here. Rep for the outstanding concept and execution.


----------



## TempusCorvus (Mar 2, 2010)

They look very nice, although the light green and black color scheme makes me think of Mint Chocolate-Chip ice cream.


----------

